# Some Help/Advice Please



## Vamp176 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey there all,

I have purchased a FishBox 40 which is 48Litres, it came with the Interpet PF1 Filter, and a heater and i was wondering should i be going for goldfish or tropical fish, and if so how many and is there a possibility of mixing goldfish with tropical fish.

Thanks

Jake

Also what temperatures should things be for goldfish and tropicals

Fish Box 40cm Tank by Interpet (Available In Store Only) - Pets at Home


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Do yourself a big favour, and don't buy goldfish. They grow _very_ large and the common varieties (e.g. comets, shubunkins) should really be kept in ponds. Even a single specimen from one of the 'fancy' strains would need a tank bigger than this to itself.

It's also not a good idea to mix goldfish and tropicals. A very small number of 'sub-tropical' species including certain barb, loach and danio species can be mixed, but it's not ideal. Goldfish can tolerate water temperatures as high as 30°C, however not for extended periods. Dissolved oxygen becomes more and more scarce as water temperatures increase.

The only options left are tropicals, although due to the size of the tank you would be restricted to smaller tetras, danios, rasboras and barbs. You could also try some of the smaller species of Anabantoids including Sparkling gouramis (_Trichopsis pumila_), as well as Pygmy Corydoras (_Corydoras pygmaeus_).

For tropicals, the 'ideal' temperature is anything between 24-28°C. To avoid rapid temperature fluctuations keep the tank away from heat sources such as radiators and cold drafts.


----------



## Vamp176 (Nov 26, 2009)

So could you recommend a set up of fish

Example

2 Loaches
1 Tetra
etc 
etc


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The loach depends on species, there is a big size range. The tetras should be in groups of at least 6


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

Vamp176 said:


> So could you recommend a set up of fish
> 
> Example
> 
> ...


Obviously avoiding larger species like Loaches, most Cichlids and the majority of Catfish, here are some suggestions...

Suggestion 1) 7-8 x Ember tetras (_Hyphessobrycon amandae_), 2 x Sparkling gouramis (_Trichopsis pumila_).

Suggestion 2) One Siamese fighting fish (_Betta splendens_), 6 x _Microrasbora_ sp.

Suggestion 3) 6 x Ember tetras, 3-4 x Pygmy corydoras (_Corydoras pygmaeus_).

Suggestion 4) 8-10 x Celestial Pearl Danios (_Danio margaritatus_, also sold under the common name 'Galaxy rasbora' and the invalid scientific name _Microrasbora_ sp. 'Galaxy'. Only keep these if you intend to breed them as wild stocks are diminishing due to pressure from the aquatics trade).

Suggestion 5) 4 x Neolamprologus multifasciatus (Dwarf Tanganyikan Shelldwellers commonly sold under the name of 'Multies', these are the world's smallest cichlids rarely exceeding 5cm/2" in length. Tanganyikans are slightly more specialized in their requirements, they need alkaline water with a pH of around 8.0. These are _not_ community fish).

Suggestion 6) 6 x Endlers Livebearers (_Poecilia wingei_).

Suggestion 7) 6-8 x Japanese ricefish (_Oryzias latipes_. Also known as the Medaka or Japanese Killifish, these are slightly harder to find in aquatic stores but are well worth seeking out).


----------

